# Can HGH add moles to you? Possible darken existing ones?



## lfod14 (Sep 6, 2020)

Definitely getting more mole-y, thought it was in my head but my wife just said something as well. Is that a thing? Taking 2IUs at night. For a week was taking 2IU day/night but dropped it thinking about water retention and just making it last.


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2020)

Sounds like you been sold MT2 as hgh


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 6, 2020)

Trump said:


> Sounds like you been sold MT2 as hgh



Haha, EXACT same thing I said. If I start getting darker I'll agree. Been about a week. I've been getting better sleep without question and my hands are sorta carpal-tunnel ish so hopefully not. Definitely don't have MT dick though.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 6, 2020)

Short answer, yes it can.  But if u are getting a nice tan then Trump might be correct in his claim its not HGH....


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Definitely getting more mole-y, thought it was in my head but my wife just said something as well. Is that a thing? Taking 2IUs at night. For a week was taking 2IU day/night but dropped it thinking about water retention and just making it last.



Have you gotten blood drawn? I've tried a few different kinds of hgh and have found consistent results getting my blood drawn about 1.5 hrs after pinning 3iu. It's good to get igf-1 tested also because I have noticed a difference in how different hgh converts to igf-1 amongst the different sources I have tried.


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 6, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Have you gotten blood drawn? I've tried a few different kinds of hgh and have found consistent results getting my blood drawn about 1.5 hrs after pinning 3iu. It's good to get igf-1 tested also because I have noticed a difference in how different hgh converts to igf-1 amongst the different sources I have tried.



I've read of people pinning the whole 10iu bottle and doing that, cheaper than the DIY tests I've seen to check the HGH directly. Might do that. If you've found brands/vendors you're happy with feel free to PM them! I'd like to keep using gh either way for the anti-aging and skin stuff but may or may not get this stuff again.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 6, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> I've read of people pinning the whole 10iu bottle and doing that, cheaper than the DIY tests I've seen to check the HGH directly. Might do that. If you've found brands/vendors you're happy with feel free to PM them! I'd like to keep using gh either way for the anti-aging and skin stuff but may or may not get this stuff again.



I've read that also. I just don't like the way I feel after pinning that much (I'll get headaches).


----------

